
Dealing with stress, anxiety and grief during Covid-19 - rkolberg
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/04/07/dealing-with-stress-anxiety-and-grief-during-covid-19/
======
sykwalkervic
as the crisis increses, the stress and grief increase daily. so I decide to
search about how I can use preventive measure to avoid pain and stress during
this period. then I saw thi article on Coronavirus
[https://schoolinginfo.com/how-to-prevent-coronavirus-as-a-
st...](https://schoolinginfo.com/how-to-prevent-coronavirus-as-a-student/) and
reading it made me stress free, that I can live without contacting the
disease. there for am not too stress up about the COVID-19 issues that much.

